# Using Square, the company not the tool



## TechTeacher (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone using Square to market and sell their products? Have some non woodworking ideas but thought I might test the platform with some woodworking items. Although much rather be in the woods hop than building a web page.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Square is a good choice. I use PayPal simply because I had a PayPal account to start with. I have a couple of wireless card readers that I use often at shows and when taking payments for work, and I can send invoices that can be paid online using PayPal, or any major credit card. Square can do all of that as well. I think Square's fee is about 0.1% lower than PayPal.

I do recommend getting a reader with a chip option if you plan to do POS activity. The little free swipe-type reader that Square and PayPal offer is crap. Nothing makes you look dumber than standing there in front of a customer and swiping a couple dozen times to get it to read the card. Square's option is $49, I paid $25 for each of mine.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I use my wife's Square at the shows. The only brand I have ever tried but works fine and is easy to use (she has the version with the chip reader). A true must-have at shows, seems everyone wants to pay with a CC. Just check that your phones OS is compatible.


----------



## BigShooter (Jan 22, 2020)

I use square in my retail candy store. It is really good. I agree the chip readers are much better. But the swipe ones are free and I used them for two years in a very busy retail shop. But keep several on hand, they are finicky, but again they are free.

I also like that you can use it on any tablet/phone etc. Multiple at once in fact.

The rate is good. The reports you can look at are as good as the set up you create.

The best part is there is no monthly charge, so if you don't use it for a few months everything is still there waiting for you and it doesn't cost anything.

We also connect ours to our ecommerce site, if you sell it in person it takes it out of inventory on the website, and visa versa.


----------

